# Can't Send/receive Mms Messages.



## Odinist (Jul 26, 2011)

So yesterday I noticed that I've lost the ability to send/receive MMS messages. All I get it the "Download" button, which of course fails whenever I hit it. Happens on 3G, 4G, and of course WiFi.

I've done a data wipe, reflashed the ROM (CM7), played around with APN settings, etc. Even called Verizon and deal with their less-than-helpful "techs."

I've scoured the internets, and have tried all the recommended fixes that people have posted, and I'm getting nothing. My friends here in the same city who are on VZW are not having a problem with this.

Any ideas?


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Flash another rom, See if it still happens.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

You could try a 3rd party sms/mms app such a GOSMS and see if that works also.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

If all else fails, return to stock and try from there. If that doesn't work, head to VZW.


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

You've lost your Access Point Names. Download APN Manager and select any of the Verizon packs


----------



## foulplay2 (Nov 16, 2011)

Created an account just to respond, I had this issue and two things fixed it for me:
Temporarily disabling wifi and clearing data for the default messaging app (even though I use handcent).


----------



## Odinist (Jul 26, 2011)

All things I've tried, unfortunately.

As for the APN settings, I've even confirmed with a friend who's phone is exactly like mine (Thunderbolt, CM7, same radios, lives in the same city, etc.) that my APN settings are *identical* to his.

I have Verizon working on it, hopefully they figure out wtf is going on.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

You should have tried returning it to stock before calling Verizon.


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Also, if you're using JuiceDefender, make sure "turn data off while using wifi" is left unselected.

Sent by draining my battery.


----------



## Odinist (Jul 26, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> You should have tried returning it to stock before calling Verizon.


Will try. I'll report back.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I would def. try another ROM just to see what happens.


----------



## Odinist (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright guys... I have completely reverted from rooted CM7, back to unrooted, stock OTA Gingerbread. Still no luck with MMS. =/

Same issue persists. Data works, calls work, SMS works, but MMS just is not working. It must be an issue with VZW.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Odinist said:


> Alright guys... I have completely reverted from rooted CM7, back to unrooted, stock OTA Gingerbread. Still no luck with MMS. =/
> 
> Same issue persists. Data works, calls work, SMS works, but MMS just is not working. It must be an issue with VZW.


Well at least now you know it wasn't the ROM. Time to tell VzW to hurry up and fix the issue!


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Well at least now you know it wasn't the ROM. Time to tell VzW to hurry up and fix the issue!


Aaaaand reroot your phone and put CM7 back on it, lol.


----------



## Odinist (Jul 26, 2011)

dickenam said:


> Aaaaand reroot your phone and put CM7 back on it, lol.


HA! Amen to that, right?

A friend of mine betas phones for VZW (doesn't work for them, just does this on the side). He suggested I stop by a Verizon store on my way home from work and get a new SIM. He thinks that since this will force their system to rebuild my provisioning profile, which should fix my issue. Once I have it fixed, I'll be back on CM7 with a quickness. =)


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Odinist said:


> HA! Amen to that, right?
> 
> A friend of mine betas phones for VZW (doesn't work for them, just does this on the side). He suggested I stop by a Verizon store on my way home from work and get a new SIM. He thinks that since this will force their system to rebuild my provisioning profile, which should fix my issue. Once I have it fixed, I'll be back on CM7 with a quickness. =)


Definitely, good luck.


----------



## Odinist (Jul 26, 2011)

Yup, sure as hell, new SIM fixed me right the hell up. 'bout to root again, reflash CM7, and then run a Titanium backup to get my shit back. w00t!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Odinist said:


> Yup, sure as hell, new SIM fixed me right the hell up. 'bout to root again, reflash CM7, and then run a Titanium backup to get my shit back. w00t!


Nice glad its fixed! Come back to the CM7 clan lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------

